# Auto-lock threads when OP goes AWOL (threadjack fix) but reopens when OP returns



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

I've noticed the most-common source of threadjacks are posts where the OP participates for a couple days, then disappears. A feature that might keep that from happening would be an automatic lock that kicks in when an OP has been gone for, say, 4 days after an initial brief history of posting (for example, they're active for the first two days, then disappear from the planet the next 4, creating all manner of unfounded fill-in-the-blanks for questioned asked by other TAM users and not answered by the OP).

Here's what would make this idea work- the thread is automatically re-opened when the OP returns. Nothing need be done by a moderator. 

Make sense or am I being obtuse? Thanks-


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know if this forum software has that feature. We'll have to see what the tech team says.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Plus on top of that, if you automatically lock threads using your suggested criteria. It would kill several great ongoing threads in the Social forum.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

I report the thread if I think it’s been abandoned by the OP (especially if they're new) and when posters are going crazy with an ”interesting” topic as is going on in a thread now. The OP rarely comes back.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Why do we need to be locking these threads? They're clearly drawing interest. One always has the option to look away.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Personally? Without the OP’s continued input I think the threads have very little value. Especially when posters start arguing with each other.


----------



## Casual Observer (Sep 13, 2012)

Cletus said:


> Why do we need to be locking these threads? They're clearly drawing interest. One always has the option to look away.





Openminded said:


> Personally? Without the OP’s continued input I think the threads have very little value. Especially when posters start arguing with each other.


Assuming you believe that a threadjack is a bad thing, locking a thread down is inevitable after the OP has gone AWOL because, as has been pointed out, people start arguing with each other or making up stories about the OPs situation that may have nothing to do with reality. Once the OP drops out of a thread, things go south. It may go south in an interesting way, but TAM has decided that a thread should stay true to its original mission.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

I say if the op has left buddy good thread is Left behind that has started some good conversation, let it ride.


----------

